# What Is The Best Type Cardiovascular Exercise Machine For Losing Fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What Is The Best Type Cardiovascular Exercise Machine For Losing Fat? There are so many cardiovascular exercise machines in the gym that I feel overwhelmed and I’m not sure which one is the best for losing fat weight. Could you please tell me which cardio machine you think provides sometimes the fastest fat loss? Answer:In [...]

*Read More...*


----------

